# What's the verdict?



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am going to have to replace my smoke unit supplies. What is the conclusion on the Lionel resistor versus the original AF smoke unit parts? That Lionel deal looks pretty interesting but then the original stuff has always worked. I'm not beyond trying something new however. I just want opinions. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Pick up a few resistors and a few ready to install wick kits.I like them both, but the resistors are easier to install.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Pick up a few resistors and a few ready to install wick kits.I like them both, but the resistors are easier to install.


I am leaning in that direction.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone have a link to these resistors?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

8141-55 from Jeff the Train Tender liquid smoke element 28 ohms
RIght after that listing is the kit with heatshrink tubing and a sleeve for the resistor.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here are what I use. I have started using tiki torch wicks for my wick material.
Again off ebay.









LIONEL SMOKE ELEMENT's 10 elements 27 OHM Used on LIQUID SMOKE Kits | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LIONEL SMOKE ELEMENT's 10 elements 27 OHM Used on LIQUID SMOKE Kits at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Here are what I use. I have started using tiki torch wicks for my wick material.
> Again off ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


They are the ones I bought.


----------

